# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Các bước chứng thực hay dịch công chứng văn bản thỏa thuận phân chia di sản thừa kế

## Trans24h

Thủ tục công chứng (đối với văn bản tiếng việt, không liên quan đến yếu tố nước ngoài ) hay dịch thuật công chứng ( đối với văn bản hay con người, tài sản liên quan đến yếu tố nước ngoài) văn bản thỏa thuận phân chia di sản thừa kế được quy định khác nhau đối với từng loại tài sản. Vậy pháp luật Việt Nam quy định thế nào về thủ tục công chứng văn bản này?

*chuyển sang phần tài liệu*

tài liệu yêu cầu công chứng được lập Thành một bộ, gồm các giấy tờ sau đây:
Phiếu yêu cầu công chứng; trong đó có thông tin về họ tên, địa chỉ người yêu cầu công chứng, nội dung cần công chứng, danh mục giấy tờ gửi kèm theo;Bản sao giấy tờ tùy thân của người yêu cầu công chứng như: Chứng minh nhân dân, Căn cước công dân, Hộ chiếu,..Giấy tờ chứng minh quyền sử dụng đất, quyền sở hữu tài sản của người để lại di sản trong trường hợp di sản là sổ đỏ hoặc tài sản pháp luật quy định phải đăng ký quyền sở hữu;Giấy tờ chứng minh quan hệ giữa người để lại di sản và người được hưởng di sản;Bản sao di chúc trong trường hợp thừa kế theo di chúc;Bản sao giấy tờ khác có liên quan đến văn bản thỏa thuận mà pháp luật quy định
xem xét: Nếu có văn bản là tiếng nước ngoài thì cần phải *Hợp Pháp Hoá Lãnh Sự* và *Dịch Thuật Công Chứng*.

Để được hướng dẫn chi tiết nhất hãy liên hệ Hotline 24/7 dịch thuật Trans24h: *0948 944 222*

[img]file:///C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image003.jpg[/img]

*Chứng thực văn bản thỏa thuận phân chia di sản thừa kế*

*Trình tự thực hiện*

*Bước 1: Nộp tài liệu*

Người yêu cầu dịch thuật hoặc/và công chứng hoàn thiện văn bản rồi nộp trực tiếp tại trụ sở tổ chức hành nghề công chứng (Phòng Công chứng hoặc Văn phòng Công chứng)

*Bước 2: Tiếp nhận và kiểm tra hồ sơ*

Phòng công chứng tiếp nhận và kiểm tra:
Trường hợp hồ sơ yêu cầu công chứng đầy đủ, phù hợp với quy định của pháp luật thì thụ lý và ghi vào sổ công chứng;Trường hợp văn bản yêu cầu công chứng chưa đầy đủ: ghi phiếu hướng dẫn và yêu cầu bổ sung;Trường hợp văn bản chưa rõ hoặc có căn cứ cho rằng việc để lại di sản và hưởng di sản không đúng pháp luật: Công chứng viên giải thích rõ lý do và từ chối công chứng. Nếu người yêu cầu công chứng đề nghị từ chối bằng văn bản, Công chứng viên báo cáo Trưởng phòng/Trưởng Văn phòng xin ý kiến và soạn văn bản từ chối. Trường hợp người yêu cầu công chứng đề nghị, công chứng viên thực hiện xác minh hoặc yêu cầu giám định;
*Bước 3: Tổ chức hành nghề công chứng thực hiện thủ tục niêm yết việc thụ lý văn bản thỏa thuận phân chia di sản*

Tổ chức hành nghề công chứng niêm yết việc thụ lý công chứng văn bản thỏa thuận phân chia di sản, trong thời hạn 15 ngày, tại trụ sở của Ủy ban nhân cấp xã nơi thường trú cuối cùng của người để lại di sản; trường hợp không xác định được nơi thường trú cuối cùng thì niêm yết tại nơi tạm trú có thời hạn cuối cùng của người đó;

[img]file:///C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image005.jpg[/img]

*Bước 4: Soạn thảo và ký văn bản*
Trường hợp văn bản đã được người yêu cầu công chứng soạn thảo sẵn:Công chứng viên kiểm tra dự thảo văn bản, nếu trong dự thảo văn bản có điều khoản vi phạm pháp luật, trái đạo đức xã hội, nội dung của văn bản không phù hợp quy định của pháp luật, Công chứng viên phải chỉ rõ cho người yêu cầu công chứng để sửa chữa. Nếu không, Công chứng viên có quyền từ chối công chứngTrường hợp văn bản do Công chứng viên soạn thảo theo đề nghị của người yêu cầu công chứng: Người yêu cầu công chứng đọc lại dự thảo văn bản hoặc công chứng viên đọc cho người yêu cầu công chứng nghe theo đề nghị của người yêu cầu công chứng. Trường hợp người yêu cầu công chứng có yêu cầu sửa đổi, bổ sung, Công chứng viên xem xét và thực hiện việc sửa đổi, bổ sung ngay trong ngày hoặc hẹn lại;Trường hợp người yêu cầu công chứng đồng ý tổng thể nội dung ghi trong dự thảo văn bản, Công chứng viên hướng dẫn người yêu cầu công chứng ký vào từng trang của văn bản.
*Bước 5: Ký chứng nhận*

Người yêu cầu công chứng xuất trình bản chính của các giấy tờ theo quy định để đối chiếu trước khi ghi lời chứng, ký vào từng trang của văn bản và chuyển bộ phận thu phí của tổ chức hành nghề công chứng.

*Bước 6: Trả kết quả công chứng*

Bộ phận thu phí hoàn tất việc thu các chi phí theo quy định, đóng dấu và hoàn trả lại văn bản cho người yêu cầu công chứng.

*Thời hạn giải quyết*
Thời hạn công chứng không quá 02 ngày làm việc.Đối với hợp đồng, giao dịch có nội dung phức tạp thì thời hạn công chứng có thể kéo dài hơn mà không quá 10 ngày làm việc.

----------

